# How should Bashir be buried?



## Pergamum (Sep 8, 2008)

Any thoughts? A friend experienced nearly the same situation last year:

Case study: How should Bashir be buried?

I'll tell what happened to my friend later, but I am curious what SHOULD be done - not what happened in the case I know of...


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 8, 2008)

I use that case study in the missions course that I teach. I'll have to look at the case again and my notes on it. No time this morning, maybe later this afternoon.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 8, 2008)

Good case study. I don't know.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 8, 2008)

Same here. Had to write a paper on it (then lived it out later). Maybe wait a bit to see the other responses since you have seen this before.

That's a cute little doll you are holding. Congrats!


----------

